
We Strongly Support Drone Remote ID. But Not Like This - danboarder
https://content.dji.com/we-strongly-support-drone-remote-id-but-not-like-this/
======
danboarder
One key take away is that all DIY drones will be illegal to fly the way people
use drones today if the proposed FAA Remote ID rules goes into effect -- I
think this is excessive regulatory overreach. The DJI post is excellent.
Further reading here: [https://fpvfc.org/remote-id-talking-
points](https://fpvfc.org/remote-id-talking-points)

